# Which colour do you like most?



## Crystal (Aug 8, 2017)

I posted it just for fun:lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Royal blue, like used on our planes from Royal Dutch airlines.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Blue.........matches my eyes.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 19, 2017)

Colors are but an illusion in our perceptial subconscious, I have no interest in their benefits


----------



## Crystal (Aug 8, 2017)

I've forgotten to add grey


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Crystal said:


> I've forgotten to add grey


Private message a moderator from the bottom of this page and ask them if they can add grey. Maybe also note where you want it in the list (like right after silver).

Could also add "I love colors but don't have a favorite."


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Colors are but an illusion in our perceptial subconscious, I have no interest in their benefits


You related to this guy?:


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I've just picked a blue wallpaper for the living room. I was gonna paint the wall tartan but the shop had run outta tartan paint.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Atonal colours


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

A sliver of silver will do just fine.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Red. Been my favourite since I was a child!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Crystal said:


> I posted it just for fun:lol:


Fun is my middle name, Crystal.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

IKB 63 , as seen at Van Abbemuseum.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Blue is so overrated. Yet it is people's favorite color by far (not just here, I mean in the world). My favorite color is orange, followed closely by green.

Yeah, yeah, sky, water, whatevs. They're okay, but I prefer the colors of plants, especially those with orange flowers


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

green, the color of contemplation


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Nature's first green is gold,
Her hardest hue to hold.
Her early leaf's a flower
But only so an hour.
Then leaf subsides to leaf.
So Eden sank to grief,
So dawn goes down to day.
Nothing gold can stay.

- _Nothing Gold Can Stay_, Robert Frost


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

My favorite:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I have never met a color I didn't like. Blue bloods, red herrings, brown studies, white lies......


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Florestan said:


> My favorite:


Does it stain ???


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Judith said:


> Red. Been my favourite since I was a child!


Same, there's just something about it :tiphat:


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

My favorite is green; Trump's is gold. Speaking of Trump, wouldn't it be great if he was a member of TC? On 2nd thought, he would probably have all members running for the hills.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Does it stain ???


Only if you slide on it in white pants.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 8, 2017)

My favourite is purple 







Some books say purple is for artist :lol:


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

Definitely purple.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Tristan said:


> Blue is so overrated. Yet it is people's favorite color by far (not just here, I mean in the world). My favorite color is orange, followed closely by green.
> 
> Yeah, yeah, sky, water, whatevs. They're okay, but I prefer the colors of plants, especially those with orange flowers


I like the green on plants, but find it ugly on almost anything man-made - clothes, furniture etc. Blue looks good on anything.


----------



## Ziggabea (Apr 5, 2017)

Black is my colour


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Ziggabea said:


> Black is my colour


Are you the kind to wear black nail polish? If so, that might explain why you don't have a boyfriend who calls you beautiful! 

Just kidding, kind of!  I don't know about pink nail polish, but pink looks nice on ladies. It reminds me of a beautiful lady garden. :trp:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Living colour!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I've gone to so many funerals over the past 20 years, that black is becoming my color.

When I want to relax and have a good time, I pet my pink cat.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

hpowders said:


> I've gone to so many funerals over the past 20 years, that black is becoming my color.
> 
> When I want to relax and have a good time, I pet my pink cat.


How did the cat become pink? Did you paint it?

If you like black and funerals are you a crepe hanger?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Florestan said:


> How did the cat become pink? Did you paint it?
> 
> If you like black and funerals are you a crepe hanger?


What kind of crepe is that? I'm Sirius!!


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> When I want to relax and have a good time, I pet my pink cat.


A pink cat, huh? Long hair, short hair, or one of those Sphynx?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> A pink cat, huh? Long hair, short hair, or one of those Sphynx?


Why, a purring one, of course. Makes me all warm, fuzzy and tuna fishy!!


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Why, a purring one, of course. Makes me all warm, fuzzy and tuna fishy!!


Well, as long as it's well-fed. I hear cats love tuna dinners. Pink cats probably love it with their special dietary needs and all.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> Well, as long as it's well-fed. I hear cats love tuna dinners. Pink cats probably love it with their special dietary needs and all.


I use Bumble Bee. Puss n' Boots cat food is inferior. Nothing but the best Für Elise.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> I use Bumble Bee. Puss n' Boots cat food is inferior. Nothing but the best Für Elise.


That's one lucky cat! It must be bright eyed and bushy tailed.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

black!  def.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Puce .


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Nobody chose pink? So no bubblegum chewers here, or are you simply being hypocritical.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Sky blue and Hollywood cerise (even though they are perilously close to the colours of Aston Villa football club).


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Nobody chose pink? So no bubblegum chewers here, or are you simply being hypocritical.


I voted for pink. Can I get some Rain-Blo now? 

You can get some PÜR Gum from Canada for your pink cat. Just sayin'. All the best cats have umlaut books!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> *I voted for pink. *Can I get some Rain-Blo now?
> 
> You can get some PÜR Gum from Canada for your pink cat. Just sayin'. All the best cats have umlaut books!


It takes a real man to come out like that, now that you mensch-en it.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm not interested in one color, but varying shades of many. I voted for brown, but I also like tan, orange, off-white (autumnal colors) to go with them. I also like a touch of slate blue thrown in.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Judging by the way my parents treated me, their favorite color seemed to be split evenly between black and blue.


----------

